# What are these guys?



## digitalflipkick (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey guys! 

Auratus or blue sip tincs? I'm not too sure... I bought them at an expo and was told they were Auratus. Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Definately not auratus, but I wouldn't say for sure what sips they are, tho they do look like blues. That would be something you'd ask the peopel you got them from... but they obviously didn't have a clue!

These guys are also underweight to start feeding them like crazy and fatten them up!


----------



## digitalflipkick (Sep 13, 2004)

I know, I've already been told. I've got some extra cultures going already and am about to start some extensive feeding!


----------



## digitalflipkick (Sep 13, 2004)

The only thing I wonder about is that their legs are completely black, not like the blue that I've seen in all the other pictures.


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

They are not auratus, maybe sips (limegreen new river?), that would be my first thought. Are the legs black or dark blue? 
Check out the morph guide: http://www.tropical-experience.nl/tinct ... &submenu=0
Mike


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Did they look like that when you got them? If so thats not good, those frogs do not look well at all. Get them some food fast. The larger one looks a bit better, and you may want to seperate the thin one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

They look Kutari Riverish to me...
http://www.fantasticfrogs.com/kutari.jpg
but could be lime green sips too... 

To put weight on they feed them some ff-larva, termites, or lesser wax worm larva, they are high in fat and add weight quick.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

I too am thinking most likely sipps green maybe blue but you need to seperate them for a bit and feed them well, I would also have them checked by a good herp Vet since it looks like they were not well cared for.

Scott


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

Ben, good call.
Deffinately feed more than FFs if possible and get a fecal done on them sooner than later.
Mike


----------



## Marcus (Apr 18, 2004)

Looks like a Kutari river.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

They are blue sips. They will lighten up over the next few months and appear whiteish with a blue hue on them around 10 months or so. Everyone has told you to beef them up, so try some fruit fly (especially D. hydei) maggots to do that as well. Make a culture a bit too wet and the maggots will leave the medium, then just scrape them off the side of the container and put them in a dish.
j


----------



## Marcus (Apr 18, 2004)

Again with tincs..also sipaliwini area is difficult. The only good info we have about that area is the 'True Sipaliwini' morph.
Young animals are developing another pattern if they are getting older. 
So if the are a little bit older you must see the difference and you will know if Justin won the Microweaver or i did :wink:


----------



## digitalflipkick (Sep 13, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the help guys. I've been feeding them alot and they're looking alot better. I've been trying ff larva as suggested with no problems. Does anyone know of any good herp vets in the upstate ny region? 

Thanks again, 

Jeff


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

Whoa! Ease up on the fatten them fast advice. Yes, these frogs are obviously dangerously under weight but fattening them up too fast can be lethal. Ed Kowalski knows a lot about this and hopefully he won't mind my quoting an unpublished article he wrote:

From Ed Kowalski - "The first reaction when encountering a thin animal is to feed it to satiation upon a calorically dense food item such as waxworms in an attempt to restore the animal to a better weight. Depending upon how far the starvation has progressed this tactic could potentially cause the death of the animal through refeeding syndrome. Refeeding syndrome occurs when the condition of the animal is so poor that blood concentrations are maintained within normal ranges by lessening the levels of electrolytes within the cells. A sudden influx of food items can cause a loss of the electrolytes in the bloodstream as the electrolytes are used to assist the transport of nutrients into the cells. This sudden loss of electrolytes after feeding can result in rapid death of the animal and could be an explanation for the sudden deaths of newly imported animals that are thin. To avoid these complications small meals fed daily can help to improve the condition of the animal. After a period of time of the smaller meals the quantity of the food can be increased slowly. Once the amount of food approximates a normal meal than depending upon the species in question, the frequency of the meal can be decreased to approximate, the normal husbandry applied to the species in question."

And whoever sold these frogs should be flogged.


----------



## digitalflipkick (Sep 13, 2004)

Brent, I've been trying to do just that. I've been trying several slightly larger and more frequent feedings as what I had been doing before. I had been feeding daily, but unfortunately did not realize the amount was insufficient. I realize that this change has to be done over an extended period of time and that feeding too much can result in injury/death of the animal. Thanks for the advice, I appreciate everyone's... as a beginner in this hobby I'm still trying to learn and absorb as much information as I can in order to provide the best possible care and husbandry of these animals.

Jeff


----------

